# Does riding in jeans ruin your saddle?



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Does it scuff up your saddle? Or leave prints? I'm particularly wondering about english saddles, since I believe western saddles are made for it a little better.

Breeches are such a mark-up in price, I get annoyed when I buy them. It's just stretchy fabric with patches! Come on! If I could just ride in my skinny jeans and half chaps, that would be handy...

But I LOVE my saddle, and wouldn't want to do anything to hurt it! So... how bad is it?

Thanks


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm, I've never had jeans ruin my saddle, but my English saddles are both dark-colored. If you're really worried, I would make sure your riding jeans don't have a lot of die on them (light-colored have less than dark-colored).


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Depends on the quality. The cheaper your saddle is, the tougher and less "markable" it is. For a higher class saddle (ie. $800 or more brand new), the leather is soft and supple and jeans are general considered a HORRIBLE no-no. The back pockets of normal jeans almost always have studs, and the material itself will wear your saddle down from the rough seams in the crotch. 

I always ride in jeans, but I have cheap tack. Yes, Western saddles are designed for jeans as the seat's are almost always made of suede or a similar material to avoid any marking. 

But yes, if you have a nice saddle, you're risking damage and unnecessary wear by riding in normal jeans. They make special seamless riding jeans but I've never found them.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I've heard stuff about the inseam wearing the saddle down, but it has never happened to me. I don't really like riding in jeans, I find it slippery. Jods/Breeches are pretty high in most places. You can buy things like "riding tights" that are for schooling and they are usually cheaper.

I noticed that in my area, jods that have a denim look are in... so I went out and bought some jeggings. Cheap, you can find them easy, and they are comfy like jods


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

It made a huge tear in my saddle.. Or my last one. But I'm not going to lie, I did not take good care of it. I got a new one and I'm making sure it is well taken care of!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

My english saddle is an old crosby. It's leather is really soft(but durable) and I can see small areas that my jeans have rubbed, it seems to be my back pockets that cause the rubs.


----------



## BarrelChick4646 (Mar 13, 2011)

I always ride in jeans and I have recently noticed that since I got my new saddle for Christmas, that the saddle is more worn down now from riding in jeans, but i'm pretty sure it is because almost all of my jeans, have studs on the butt pocket so I dont think it would cause to much harm.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmmmm......no I have never noticed any damage to my saddle due to wearing jeans. Wonder if all those cowboys have? Interesting question. Will be checking in to read more posts.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The Bates saddle I've got shows no wear from jeans. I've never ridden it in anything else.

I don't know what constitutes "normal jeans", but my Levi 501s don't have studs on the rear pocket. They are also all cotton, so maybe folks with fancier jeans with studs and artificial fibers have more problem.

Frankly, I'd be ****ED if my saddle was so flimsy that wearing blue jeans would harm it!


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm riding in a used Crosby PDN at the moment, and I do notice some additional wear and tear from my jeans. Specifically on the arch leading up to the pommel (rough seams in crotch) and sometimes on the seat area from when I'm dismounting and a rivet on my front pocket scratches the seat. (My dismounts are shaky -- much like my legs.)

The scratches/abrasions are never deep, but I do notice them when I'm done riding. Usually some conditioner/oil helps keep them from being noticeable. I am worried though that continuing to ride in jeans is going to leave more than just surface marks and eventually really do harm to it. Which is why I'm shopping around for breeches now. :-\

And if you have a calfskin saddle, you should almost never ride in jeans. The leather is much softer and much more prone to serious damage. You *can* get a seat on a saddle replaced, but it's quite expensive. 

Look into Goode Rider for riding jeans/breeches. These are indeed on the pricey side, but I think there are some other companies that also make them. You can also find some relatively inexpensive breeches online (TuffRiders, for one) that you can get for $30 or so. And as someone else mentioned, there's always riding tights.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, I guess never thought about this. I ride western & everybody where jeans.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

It seems funny that better saddles can take less abuse than cheaper ones. Personally I'd rather have a saddle that holds up better, especially if it will cost me less, lol. I've never had a problem with either of mine and I ride in jeans often. I have a Collegiate and a Marcel Toulouse. So no, neither of them is super high quality, but they aren't bottom of the barrel either. I've never had a mark on either of them from my jeans.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

bsms said:


> The Bates saddle I've got shows no wear from jeans. I've never ridden it in anything else.
> 
> I don't know what constitutes "normal jeans", but my Levi 501s don't have studs on the rear pocket. They are also all cotton, so maybe folks with fancier jeans with studs and artificial fibers have more problem.
> 
> Frankly, I'd be ****ED if my saddle was so flimsy that wearing blue jeans would harm it!


That makes no sense - top quality letter is extremely soft. When you're riding in something daily, for hours at a time, obviously scoring of the leather is possible. It doesn't make it flimsy whatsoever, it means grinding studs into it isn't the brightest thing to do.

Western saddles do not apply in this situation - they are constructed completely differently, with suede/roughout seats deliberately for better wear and tear. You won't find the soft leather of top quality English saddle on a Western saddle as they're typically designed for hard ranch work and it wouldn't make sense to have such soft leather.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> That makes no sense - top quality letter is extremely soft...It doesn't make it flimsy whatsoever, it means grinding studs into it isn't the brightest thing to do...


It makes sense to me. The goal of a saddle maker isn't to get the softest leather possible, but to balance flexible with durable and affordable. If they choose leather that is so soft that the seams on all-cotton jeans wears it away, then I think they have made a bad choice. Someone who spends $2000 on a saddle ought to expect it to hold up better than that.

I bought my Bates on sale for $1000, which was pretty good since it regularly sells for $1400+. It isn't a $6000 saddle, but neither is it a $600 saddle. The leather is holding up great.

But then, as I pointed out, my jeans - the arch-typical jeans, Levi 501s - are all cotton, and there are no studs on the back pockets. Nor do I dismount by sliding my front down the saddle. I push with my hip to drop down, or slide down on my hip and remove my left foot. Either way, my front doesn't come into contact with the saddle.

A lot of saddles are now being made with 'covered leather' - which apparently uses a more durable leather covered with a very soft leather. That sounds like the worst of both worlds, combining stiffer leather underneath with more easily damaged leather on top. But people can buy what they want at what price they can afford.

Me? If my Bates was showing wear and tear from cotton, I'd be angry at the choice of leather. As it is, I've seen none to date.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

To be completely honest when I ride I'm generally more worried about my jeans :L I ride in denim shorts during the summer, and I get paranoid about my saddle rubbing leather marks onto my jeans, seeing as it does onto my jodphurs.

If your that worried about it, what about riding in your average cotton tights? I do, they are quite slippery to, which for me is good because I ride at home in my impossibly slippery tights, develop a decent seat in them so I don't slide around, then use my jodphurs for competitions and my butt and legs go nowhere .. Just an idea.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe instead of riding in jeans buy leggings/jeggings and ride in them?
Idk I've never ridden in jeans before


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Exactly bsms, if my saddle can't take wear from FABRIC, then I surely don't want it, as it will obviously not last as long, and would therefore be a waste of money. More expensive does not always mean better.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

As a note, this is WHY we have breeches, as if you're spending $2,000 on a saddle, I rather assume it's expected you're a professional horseman wearing the proper clothing. The average pleasure or trail rider doesn't usually purchase such an expensive saddle.

A pair of jeans has never been considered suitable for English riding as they don't give the flexion expected.

My Collegiate Dressage has never had a problem, however it's 20 years old. A lot of top line jumping saddles though are made with perfect feel and moldability in mind to suit the type of riding. You don't get that with stiff thick leather.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> As a note, this is WHY we have breeches, as if you're spending $2,000 on a saddle, I rather assume it's expected you're a professional horseman wearing the proper clothing. The average pleasure or trail rider doesn't usually purchase such an expensive saddle.


Exactly. The leather on some saddles (Black Country or County comes in mind) is awesomely soft on touch, Bates I tried or Collegiate are not even near it (and before someone will call me snob I have Collegiate myself :wink: ). So no surprise jeans can leave a mark. Heck, they even left a mark on my Collegiate, so I don't wear them anymore.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Yep, depending on the softness of the leather jeans can wear down the seams of the side of the seat, which causes splitting. The softer the leather the faster it wears, and the cost of the item does not equal longevity! Calfskin is almost always more expensive leather option as it is so beautiful and incredibly soft, but doesn't last nearly as long as grain leather. I briefly owned a calfskin Antares that would scratch ALL. THE. TIME. I ended up selling it because I was afraid it wouldn't hold up. I never ride in jeans partially b/c I think it's uncomfortable but mostly because of this.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

bsms said:


> It makes sense to me. The goal of a saddle maker isn't to get the softest leather possible, but to balance flexible with durable and affordable. If they choose leather that is so soft that the seams on all-cotton jeans wears it away, then I think they have made a bad choice. Someone who spends $2000 on a saddle ought to expect it to hold up better than that.


Not necessarily true. There are quite a few people out there who are willing to spend much much more on something with super soft leather knowing they'll have to replace that item more frequently. CWD, Devoucoux, Antares etc are high end saddlers whose calfskin saddles sell for more then $4400 new. And they are QUITE popular.... 

And it's not just saddles either. I spoke with a rep from DerDau (custom riding boots). Their custom Italian leather field boots are around $1100, and should last at least a decade. Their calfskin boots are $1800 and I was told last 3-4 years. Their calfskin boots are some of their most popular sellers.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

upnover said:


> ...CWD, Devoucoux, Antares etc are high end saddlers whose calfskin saddles sell for more then $4400 new. And they are QUITE popular....


Hmm...that is 3 times what I paid for a horse trailer. I must live in a different world. In fact, my trailer, most expensive horse and most expensive saddle come in with enough money left over to buy 20 pairs of Levi 501s at the local military exchange.

Maybe that is why I'd be ****ed if cotton could wear the saddle out...:shock:

And my Red Wing cowboy boots have lasted since 1990, including daily wear in uniform thru 2008. But they were $100, so I expected the best! Gettin' a might thin in the soles, tho.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Keep in mind, we're not talking about wearing a saddle out, we're talking about marking a saddle up. English saddles were not designed to be ridden in jeans, hence the funny looking pants.

And when you're competing on $500,000 Warmbloods, then yeah, you're not afraid to spend money on something top quality tailor made to your horse to improve feel and flexibility when the stakes are so high.

I couldn't even IMAGINE someone trying to win Grand Prix Dressage riding in my Collegiate! My old Dressage coach has some of the softest, moldable, comfiest saddles you've ever settled your butt into. I would never dream of wearing jeans in them and yet they're old as the hills and extremely durable IF they're treated PROPERLY and not like a saddle meant for a cattle drive.


----------



## CustomLegacy (Mar 14, 2011)

No way. haha, I ride in jeans all the time. I have a auburn saddle, and not a mark from jeans or a stain has been on it. The only thing that you'd want to keep away from the saddle, is spurs.


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

If this makes me sound like a snob, then so be it....

I spent decent money on my saddles. I ride english, and take it seriously. Being that I take my riding seriously, and have invested my own hard earned money in my tack, I never ride in jeans. It is breeches or not riding

If you have the money to spend on decent saddles, you can't tell me that you CANNOT afford 2 pairs of breeches. Heck, you can walk into any Greenhawk in Canada next week from Thursday to Sunday and get a pair of pull on knee patch breeches for $25. It's the anniversary sale and breeches will be 50% off. On an average day you can come in and get the same pair for $39.95. 

I hate the excuse 'breeches are soooooo expensive!'. They're not. I've NEVER paid more than $50 for a pair, including any of my fullseats, and my newest pair is now over a year old and still looks new after constant wear. If all else fails, go to consignment shops.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

reachthestars said:


> If this makes me sound like a snob, then so be it....
> 
> I spent decent money on my saddles. I ride english, and take it seriously. Being that I take my riding seriously, and have invested my own hard earned money in my tack, I never ride in jeans. It is breeches or not riding...


Everyone spends 'decent money' on their saddles. I take my riding seriously, but I've never worn breeches and probably never will. My jeans seem to work fine, and my saddles haven't been harmed. Nor have my horses. Ride as you wish, but please do not suggest that someone who isn't wearing breeches doesn't care about their riding.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

In my world, as I'm sure it is the same for many, wearing breeches is not always an option. Well, it is, but not always a sensible one. I have a barn to run, lessons to teach, stalls to clean, fence to repair, kids to run around, a household to care for. I cannot do all of those things in breeches without ruining them, so I wear my jeans. I have a small window of riding time, and I will not waste it be going to the house and digging out my breeches, only to have to change them AGAIN when I am done. So at times it is ride in jeans or don't ride. Not riding is not as option either when I have 5 horses to maintain, including lesson horses that need to be worked so as not to get sour. 

I'm sorry, but to say that I don't take my riding seriously because I want equipment that holds up, and because I may not always be able to ride in the perfect English outfit, is just ridiculous, not to mention insulting...


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

BarrelChick4646 said:


> I always ride in jeans and I have recently noticed that since I got my new saddle for Christmas, that the saddle is more worn down now from riding in jeans, but i'm pretty sure it is because almost all of my jeans, have studs on the butt pocket so I dont think it would cause to much harm.


Concidering it is now only march I do worry about your saddle. If it is already marked then you have to be doing quite some damage to the leather.

I have an 8 yearold Farringtons show saddle, it is english showing saddle, the leather is butter soft and it has had 8 years of every day use (at least 1 hr sometimes 2 to 3 hrs and on the odd occasion 5-6 hours) there isnt a mark on my saddle

I have a 20 yearold Jeffries show saddle and apart from a mark where the stirrup leathers have gone there isnt any signs of wear at all.

Both are Top quality English saddles and both will last a life time if looked after well and that includes not riding in jeans!

Bsms, you may want something that will be sturdy and thick and last when you wear jeans, may I suggest then that you go for a western saddle as that is what they are designed to do. 
I on the other hand ride in competition and I think nothing of shelling out £1000+ for a made to measure saddle that gives me the feel and look I need and untill you've ridden at this level you wont understand what is ment by the feel through the saddle. I'm also willing to have a master saddler up every 3 months to ensure the saddle continues to fit like a glove and that nothing is going to comprimise the horses preformance. When a competition can be won or lost by even the slightest amount of tension from a horse saddles and being able to feel what is going on is very very important.
I would not however take any of my show saddles for a gallop on the beach, I have a cheapy synthetic saddle for that as salt water rots stitching!


You wouldnt expect a pair of dress shoes to last if you go hiking in them but you wouldnt wear a pair of hiking boots to a fancy ball.
Hiking boots are robust and designed to take the wear and tair that comes along with climbing mountains wadeing through streams and being covered in mud, however i dare you to try and do a waltz or a foxtrot in them. Dress shoes can be equally high quality but they are finer and designed for a whole different purpose, they have the flexability and feel so that you could dance in and they are suitable for the situation, I wouldnt like to go walking up a mountain in them in them though.

Saddles are exactly the same, they are designed for different purposes, with different strengths and different weaknesses.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

reachthestars said:


> I hate the excuse 'breeches are soooooo expensive!'. They're not. I've NEVER paid more than $50 for a pair, including any of my fullseats, and my newest pair is now over a year old and still looks new after constant wear. If all else fails, go to consignment shops.


Realize that for some people, even $20 can be a big purchase. Especially if you spent every last penny on a decent saddle :wink:

Regardless, my point was not that they're TOO expensive, just that they seem to be quite a large mark up. Personally, I don't enjoy buying something that I know someone could make for $10 or less...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

faye said:


> ...Bsms, you may want something that will be sturdy and thick and last when you wear jeans, may I suggest then that you go for a western saddle as that is what they are designed to do.
> 
> I on the other hand ride in competition and I think nothing of shelling out £1000+ for a made to measure saddle that gives me the feel and look I need and untill you've ridden at this level you wont understand what is ment by the feel through the saddle. I'm also willing to have a master saddler up every 3 months to ensure the saddle continues to fit like a glove and that nothing is going to comprimise the horses preformance. When a competition can be won or lost by even the slightest amount of tension from a horse saddles and being able to feel what is going on is very very important...


This may come as a shock, but a person can ride English without competing or desiring to compete, and yet still be serious about being a good rider. And no, I wouldn't consider paying a master saddler to come out every 3 months to refit my saddle, but my horses don't seem to mind.

You can compete if you wish and pay money as you wish, but a person can be serious about riding without trying to fart morse code thru their saddle. There is more to life than competitions, and more to riding as well.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

I ride in english saddles with my jeans. BUT they were synthetic saddles or I had a seat cover on it. Reason being all the friction wears it down more.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

BSMS exactly my point you don't want/need that feel therefore you don't need the super soft expensive saddles that will be marked by jeans. You need the cheaper saddle with the thicker leather, less likely to mark but also less feel.

YOu need the hiking boots not the dress shoes of the english saddle world. 

You've got the renault clio of the horse world, When you are driving a ferrari then you need to think about the quirks! a top competition horse would be a ferrari. would you put £20 tyres on £400,000 worth of car and expect the car to stay on the road with the amount of power you are putting through them?I certainly wouldnt and Hence the expensive saddles and regular saddle checks.

Stan was quirky, if his saddle wasnt perfect he put on a rodeo display, perfect saddle = best chance of a good preformance 

BTW the saddles in the photos you have of your horses are not English saddles, one looks western the other looks like a austrailain stock saddle.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

faye said:


> BSMS...You've got the renault clio of the horse world, When you are driving a ferrari then you need to think about the quirks! a top competition horse would be a ferrari. would you put £20 tyres on £400,000 worth of car and expect the car to stay on the road with the amount of power you are putting through them?I certainly wouldnt and Hence the expensive saddles and regular saddle checks...
> 
> BTW the saddles in the photos you have of your horses are not English saddles, one looks western the other looks like a austrailain stock saddle.


Oh golly! Thanks! Glad to hear my horse is just cheap transportation. Maybe someday I'll be able to afford a $650,000 horse - NOT! So - how's your Ferrari?

I rather doubt the OP was asking if she should wear jeans while competing in Grand Prix dressage, or if they are suitable for the Grand National. If she was REALLY thinking about wearing jeans in the next Olympics, I apologize.

In fact, if you can afford a $4000+ saddle or quarterly visits by a master saddle fitter, then probably the cost of breeches isn't a big deal.

The saddle in my avatar is a Bates CC Caprilli. I also have a Circle Y for my daughter, and an Australian for me. My Bates is showing no sign of wear from use with my Levi 501s. But then, I doubt many Bates are ridden in the Olympics...certainly not with Levis.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

I've always ridden in jeans, either Wranglers (yes in and English saddle) or some other type that has little to no inseam. I have one pair of breeches that I only wear for show or clinics. I've never had them ruin a saddle. Now I know that if you do ride in ones that have bunch of studding,sequins, etc can mark up a saddle. I've also read in some tack reviews that if you ride in a Crosby with a jean that has a heavy inseam will cause the leather on the seat to break down.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I rode in jeans in a collegaite saddle for years and years and it never showed any issues. Now, a calfskin saddle I am told is a no-no for riding in jeans, and it seems like more and more saddles are being made with calfskin.

One reason I love my wintec!! I can ride in whatever I like.


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> In my world, as I'm sure it is the same for many, wearing breeches is not always an option. Well, it is, but not always a sensible one. I have a barn to run, lessons to teach, stalls to clean, fence to repair, kids to run around, a household to care for. I cannot do all of those things in breeches without ruining them, so I wear my jeans. I have a small window of riding time, and I will not waste it be going to the house and digging out my breeches, only to have to change them AGAIN when I am done. So at times it is ride in jeans or don't ride. Not riding is not as option either when I have 5 horses to maintain, including lesson horses that need to be worked so as not to get sour.
> 
> I'm sorry, but to say that I don't take my riding seriously because I want equipment that holds up, and because I may not always be able to ride in the perfect English outfit, is just ridiculous, not to mention insulting...


It's funny, but I was surprisingly able to go 8 hours in my breeches and boots today, muck 8 stalls, ride, feed horses and fix fences. I do it on a regular basis as a matter of fact. 

And Bsms, my horse was cheap. CHEAP. She's not a $650,000 horse by any stretch of the imagination. She looks better because we both look the part - I keep her clipped and pulled, she has neat and fitting (but not flashy) tack, and I as her rider do my best to always be neat and tidy. And YES, I am that person who rides in her clean breeches and a nice polo shirt even when schooling. Like I said, I have goals and have worked for people who hold themselves to a higher standard. It rubs off on you.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have ridden a few times in my jeans and it hasnt effected my saddle, only a few times when needed though, and i can tell you, it is a top quality saddle, i had to really beg daddy to get me one  
My friend rides in her skinny jeans all the time, and she has a very nice buffalo leather saddle, theres no marks. 
And i can tell you, we are around some of the top riders in our sport, we take it seriously.... okay, she takes it more seriously then me, but im in no rush to get to grand prix, hahaha!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

reachthestars said:


> It's funny, but I was surprisingly able to go 8 hours in my breeches and boots today, muck 8 stalls, ride, feed horses and fix fences. I do it on a regular basis as a matter of fact.


Lol I like you regularly spend all day in jods and boots. I buy dark coloured jods as they dont show the dirt as much!

I muck out 3 ponies before work in the morning, often ride 4 or 5 horses during the day and do several chores around the yard like mucking out, banking the muckheap (change into wellies for that as jod boots dont like urine).
Then I get home, ride Pride, lunge harvey, and at the moment I am backing a 3 yearold.
generaly I can get 2 - 3 days out of the same pair of jods before I have to wash them.

Yesterday for the first time Ever I washed a horse and at the end of it wasnt wearing more soap than the horse! my jods could have actualy been worn again!!! this is scarey because when I wash a horse I normaly end up soaked from head to foot in muddy water.

I never have to go searching for a pair of jods either, I have 4 pairs and they go in the wash, in the dryer and then straight back into my horsey clothes draw so I know where to find them when I need them.

I like you need to be clean, cant stand a dirty yard either it drives me up the wall. Dont see why people endup so filthy after grooming a horse.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

reachthestars said:


> ...And YES, I am that person who rides in her clean breeches and a nice polo shirt even when schooling. Like I said, I have goals and have worked for people who hold themselves to a higher standard. It rubs off on you.


OK. Your goal is to 'look good'. The horse doesn't know what you are wearing. If it gives you confidence, fine. However, it has absolutely NOTHING to do with the OP's question - will wearing jeans damage her saddle?

I'm serious about riding well, but my interest is functional. What works. What does not.

Jeans work fine. Mine are the originals - Levi 501s. They are soft, flexible and comfortable. They don't inhibit my moving. Nor do they damage my saddle. And yes, I still think it would be money wasted to buy a saddle that can be damaged by soft cotton. 

If you haven't tried wearing jeans with your saddle, and haven't tried doing so a number of times, you aren't qualified to answer the question. If you have seen some saddles damaged, then you need to consider what sort of jeans were being worn, and how that might impact the answer - something very few would do with second-hand information.

Data point - a 170 lb male wearing Levi 501s using a Bates CC saddle has seen no wear after nearly 2 years. That is fact and not open to debate.

A second question you pose is, 'Does a polo shirt and breeches indicate greater seriousness about riding, or higher standards?' And my answer is no, because I'm serious about my riding, am working hard to improve my riding and my horses, and I wear T-shirts/sweatshirts and jeans. Xenophon was butt-naked riding. For the sake of my neighbors and my thighs, I won't follow his example - but he was a serious rider.

Your suggestion that you have higher standards than I do is insulting and impossible to verify. Maybe you do and maybe you don't, but the idea that it is demonstrated by your devotion to what you wear is ridiculous. I spent 25 years wearing a military uniform. I won't wear another uniform now that I'm retired and riding horses. Horses don't care. They are pretty happy wearing dirt.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, just a friendly reminder to everyone... _*Please, avoid personal attacks! *_Everyone has a right to have an opinion, but should respect other people opinions as well!


----------

